# DIY split binding location



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi guys, 

Sorry one more question. Given it will be used for pow 99% of the time should i be setting my bindings further back than normal? Will this create too much pressure on the back binding mount, clip etc?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

I would have them set back in a pow riding stance. The reason you got a splitboard is to powder hunt correct?


----------

